# Two Man Flip Style



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am looking for a two man flip style shanty. Any recommendations with pros/cons?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think there is a bad one in the bunch. *It all depends on your usage, budget and style of ice-fishing. 
*
If you'll always have a partner, a somewhat "roomier" style may be in order.

If you're style is a combination of solo & parnters, you may consider one of the smaller models

Will you be pulling it or hauling it across the ice in a ATV?

Dont forget to measure the unit that'll it fit in your vehicle.

Are you more of a "Stationary Ice Fisherman, or do you like to Move Around alot?

Seating can be a determining factor. Better units have better seats.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

The frabill trekker is my favorite 2 man for the price. 

there are nicer models but they come with a price


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> The frabill trekker is my favorite 2 man for the price.
> 
> there are nicer models but they come with a price


Yep the Trekker is Great ! easy to pull with no ATV also !


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I own the trekker 2. It is unique because it is the lightest of the two man shanties. The cons are that it is covered in news paper and wears holes easily. The support rods are a little weak and rust easily. The best bang for the buck is a eskimo. They had a few at fin fur and feather. I have since had my frabil re-coveres with top gun canvas and built a drawbar for the quad out of angle iron. A cover is mandatory as well for the quad. Good luck!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Buy a Clam, they are higher priced, but you get what you pay for. I have had mine 5 years now and have had no issues at all.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If pulling by hand I would look at the fish trap guide or if always fishing with a partner the fish trap voyager, for more room. If pulled by machine I'd get the biggest otter available. Frabil ate light to pull around but are also light duty but cheaper priced.IMHO.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I appreciate all the repsonses!...Keep em coming. I do want to be able to pull it by hand. I mainly fish Indian Lake but would like to get it up to Erie. Also, I do move around a lot if I am not marking fish. So far it seems like Eskimo's and Clams are leading the pack.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Triton, I have both an eskimo and a clam. Both are good units, however the eskimo is head and shoulders above the clam in quality. If you can find one that has a weight you are comfortable with, I'd recommend going that route. I will say that having the runners makes a big difference in pulling by hand.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

go to Marks bait and tackle, I was there yesterday and ordered me some runners for my eskimo, he has eskimo flip style in stock and great prices.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Imo the fish trap guides are the best shanty.....can be hard to pull in the snow if you are walking.fish trap pro is awesome for 1 guy.I have 3 fish trap guides i keep @ pib and they pull nice behind the quads since i installed the runners.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have two Fish Trap Pro's and a Frabill Trekker.( Also had the Fish Trap Scout and the Guide at one time) I really like the Pro's. Enough room for one man and your gear. Pulls easy and set's up pretty quick. Easily lifted into the back of your truck or SUV too. The Guides are nice but pulling by hand with one man can be a chore. You will need a truck to haul it. If your gonna be fishing alone most of the time I would not recommend it. I have the sled runners on both and the covers. The covers will help keep all your gear in and keep the snow and slush out. If you pull it behind an ATV you will know what I mean. The sled runners will help protect the bottom of your sled and make it track better on the ice/snow.

The Frabill Trekker is a nice shanty. It's a light two man that can be pulled easily with one person. Lot's of room and priced right. BUT I think the tent material is crap and tears easily. Also the sled is pretty thin and eventually will wear out unless you have some sled runners. Frabill may have improved their newer models as mine is about three years old. That's my 2 cents on what I own. There are plenty out there! Good Luck!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a Frabill Ice Caravan 2-man that does the job. Older model but it's lasted. I'm thinking about upgrading though. I was looking at a Fish Trap Yukon at Bass Pro's ice weekend Saturday. I like that model because I can stand up in it. 

They all are effective... Being a large person, I like the extra room.


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

I just bought a cabelas hub unit but not sure it is what I want. I need something that is light with my bad back and the grandkids want to strart going with me. I just remembered the hub is not easily moved. Have to take out stakes if windy take down and then go. It might be more trouble then its worth even at 27 lbs.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Spot said:


> go to Marks bait and tackle, I was there yesterday and ordered me some runners for my eskimo, he has eskimo flip style in stock and great prices.


Mark told me that the frame design of the Eskimo Flip-over style Ice Shanty makes it more efficient in use. It's worth looking into.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ltdan said:


> I just bought a cabelas hub unit but not sure it is what I want. I need something that is light with my bad back and the grandkids want to strart going with me. I just remembered the hub is not easily moved. Have to take out stakes if windy take down and then go. It might be more trouble then its worth even at 27 lbs.


It is recommended that you put at least one anchor in it BEFORE you start to raise the Hub Shanty. Keeps the wind from blowing it away.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Eskimo seems to be the leader in quality. I have received a lot of negative info about Clams that are three years old or newer. Apparently, Clam started making them in China three years ago. Anyone have a bad experience with one of newer one?


----------

